# Grounding and you know



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

250.122
(C) Multiple Circuits.



A single equipment grounding conductor shall be permitted to be installed for multiple circuits that are installed in the same raceway, cable, trench, or cable tray. It shall be sized from Table 250.122 for the largest overcurrent device protecting circuit conductors in the raceway, cable, trench, or cable tray. Equipment grounding conductors instal⁠led in cable trays shall meet the minimum requirements of 392.10(B)(1)(c).


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Do you actually have multiple voltages? Or is it all the same system coming from the same panel?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

voltage from any single conductor to ground is how it is measured
120/240 supply is not multiple voltages


----------



## GigawattsGW (Sep 19, 2021)

backstay said:


> 250.122
> (C) Multiple Circuits.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the reference... So 120 and 240bolts can share that EGC


----------



## GigawattsGW (Sep 19, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> voltage from any single conductor to ground is how it is measured
> 120/240 supply is not multiple voltages


Well done on that technicality... I forgot the language.


----------



## GigawattsGW (Sep 19, 2021)

Forge Boyz said:


> Do you actually have multiple voltages? Or is it all the same system coming from the same panel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I have 120V to a receptacle and 240volts going farther down stream in that raceway by means of a t fitting. Yes both from same panel.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

GigawattsGW said:


> No code book. Is it permitted to use one equipment grounding conductor for multiple voltages in 3/4 EMT?
> 
> May add my brewing system downstream in this raceway at 240V. I would just run from panel to T fitting down to the general use receptacle 120V. And if Insta my system later... Obviously I would splice all appropriate grounding and meet the conductors from panel to 240 plug for brewing. All in the same raceway just with a t. fitting drop off


Hey listen up chief:
You are not an electrician. You are not an electrical contractor. You have absolutely no experience in the trades whatsoever clearly. Please stop posting here is this site is for professional electricians only not homeowners who fancy themselves one day opening a business. I have gone over every post you have made on this board. You are trying to pull the wool over our eyes and green free electrical advice and step-by-step instructions because you are in capable of knowing what to do.

You need to go ahead over to where the amateurs are at www.diy.com, or go ask the shithead clerks at Home Depot and Lowe’s like the rest of the dopey homeowners who is fancy themselves doing their own electrical work because they want to have everything they want in life and they don’t wanna pay anybody to do it for them. 

everyone on this message board has spent years honing their skills and being trained properly in the ways of electricity. You don’t get to get To use us as you are free electrical encyclopedia, for how to in step-by-step instructions, for free. Knowledge is power and information is worth something, certainly more than you were obviously willing to pay for it.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

GigawattsGW said:


> Ok thanks for the reference... So 120 and 240bolts can share that EGC


Weren’t you just about to start your own electrical business buddy? Do you realize how stupid you sound asking this question???

Apparently you don’t realize that taking an online course on a computer does not make you an electrician. The very fact that you thought you could get away with this just tells me you’re a failure and you are going to fail in every endeavor in life as you attempt to sidestep and skip over all of the essentials in your quests.

This read, this post, and all of your posts you’ve ever put on this message board have been reported. You don’t belong here. Go ahead over to diychatroom.com.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

GigawattsGW said:


> I have 120V to a receptacle and 240volts going farther down stream in that raceway by means of a t fitting. Yes both from same panel.


Then you do not have multiple voltages. What you need to look at is voltage to ground, and for both of those circuits it is 120V to ground. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

At first I thought the OP meant 480/277 volts with 208/120 volts using the same equipment grounding conductor. That to me is multiple voltages.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

kb1jb1 said:


> At first I thought the OP meant 480/277 volts with 208/120 volts using the same equipment grounding conductor. That to me is multiple voltages.


The code reference I posted says circuits, not voltages. Do you have one that talks about voltages?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.


If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.


Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.


We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

